# Arvo Pärt "Stabat Mater"



## PabloElFlamenco (Jun 5, 2014)

Good day!

Listening to a new CD of Arvo Pärt's Stabat Mater (the Goeyvaerts String Trio recording on Challenge Records), I'm puzzled by what COULD sound (almost) like a technical quirk, but probably isn't. I ask the board, just to know for sure:

Between minutes 19:59 and 20:21, the music's rhytm and tone is accellerated as if it were a 33 rpm record suddenly being played 78 rpm.

Is this Arvo Pärt's intention? And what would then be the correct musical term for this "phenomenon"? Obviously, I'm not a musical technician!

Thanks very much, will be pleased to read your replies!

Paul

P.S. I moved house, lost this forum when changing computers, retrieved my password today. I owe the board a few messages...


----------

